# The Remarkable Energy Efficiency of Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Five Peugeot Ions drive over 42,000 miles in two year-long test to measure their energy efficiency.

More...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Five Peugeot Ions drive over 42,000 miles in two year-long test to measure their energy efficiency.
> 
> More...





> the average came out to be 293.16 wH/m





> regenerative braking helped improve the efficiency of the fleet by an 11.86%


About the same figures a few of us have been saying 



> biggest draw down the study found was the energy needed to provide the driver and passengers with cabin heat


Yep. 7°F this morning. Used a couple kWh for heat coming into town


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

You still driving the Think City major?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> You still driving the Think City major?


Yes, I am, when she lets me, which is about 3 days a week. Gettin' close to 17,000 miles on it.


----------

